
Unbridled Entrepreneurism - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/26/unbridled-entrepreneurism/
======
wisty
I worry that all this start-up cheerleading is going to attract the wrong kind
of crowd. It will also attract more of the _right_ kind of crowd, but it will
also be time to start watching out (a little more carefully) for clueless
wannabes and hucksters.

I guess anyone who was working in IT in the 90s will know that already though.

Note, I don't think it's really a bubble (though if things keep growing there
will be). There's more money coming in from consumers, and less opportunities
elsewhere, so software is hot. But like any successful ecosystem, it will
attract predators and scavengers eventually (though hopefully things are still
OK).

